# Voltimetro y Amperimetro con atmega ISIS



## frantoqui (Sep 27, 2010)

Muchachos les escribo porque tengo una duda enorme con Isis, lo que necesito es tomar los valores del voltage probe y del current probe de proteus, volverlos analogos o acondicionarlos para que puedan ser leidos por el puerto puerto adc de mi microcontrolador atmega, ruego su ayuda que llevo dias intentando realizar esto.
Gracias


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 27, 2010)

Sube el diagrama...
No entiendo bien lo que buscas ya que solo se necesita una fuente de voltaje, un pin disponible del uCo y que este soporte la señal análoga dentro del límite y el resto queda hacerlo por software usando el módulo ADC del uCo.

Saludos


----------



## ruse85 (Nov 22, 2013)

ByAxel dijo:


> Sube el diagrama...
> No entiendo bien lo que buscas ya que solo se necesita una fuente de voltaje, un pin disponible del uCo y que este soporte la señal análoga dentro del límite y el resto queda hacerlo por software usando el módulo ADC del uCo.
> 
> Saludos



hola buenos dias tengo que realizar un voltimetro de 0 a 5v ya realice el codigo y realice la simulacion con proteus 8 pero no funciona no se que esta mal no se si puedas ayudarme el codigo lo realice en avr estudio 4.


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 22, 2013)

ruse85 dijo:


> hola buenos dias tengo que realizar un voltimetro de 0 a 5v ya realice el codigo y realice la simulacion con proteus 8 pero no funciona no se que esta mal no se si puedas ayudarme el codigo lo realice en avr estudio 4.



En la simulación falta indicar el voltaje de referencia del ADC, los pines son AREF y AVCC... como es a 5 voltios coloca un generador de DC de 5V a esos pines. El resultado final es 4.954V... no 5V, así has programado?

El programa que convierte a voltaje no lo entiendo, bueno hay otros métodos más simples pero funciona...
Saludos


----------



## ruse85 (Nov 22, 2013)

ByAxel dijo:


> En la simulación falta indicar el voltaje de referencia del ADC, los pines son AREF y AVCC... como es a 5 voltios coloca un generador de DC de 5V a esos pines. El resultado final es 4.954V... no 5V, así has programado?
> 
> El programa que convierte a voltaje no lo entiendo, bueno hay otros métodos más simples pero funciona...
> Saludos



si era eso lo que me faltaba gracias oye otra pregunta estoy realizando un proyecto de un baño inteligente lo cual consta de 4 sensores qrd1114 y un motor de 05AMp, relevadores para un lavamanos y otro para el wc y un led indicador de una jabonera. cada accesorio tiene un sensor con el cual se activa solo que realizando la programacion me perdi y ya no se como realizar el programa no se si puedas ayudarme te lo agradeceria mucho. te subo el esque matico y el programa es igual con avr estudio.


----------

